
Bill Gates: cryptocurrencies have 'caused deaths in a fairly direct way' - dberhane
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/feb/28/bill-gates-cryptocurrencies-deaths-bitcoin-steve-wozniak-scam
======
akritrime
Well to be honest, by that logic cash kills a lot more than bitcoin. Even if
cryptocurrencies are used to buy drugs, they are still a minor percentage
compared to the use of cash for the same purpose. I hardly think anyone shows
up with their cards to get their drugs. And shouldn't cryptocurrency still be
more traceable than cash?

------
airbreather
Like Microsoft products haven't driven people to despair ever.

~~~
Piskvorrr
Worse, most of the criminals were aided by computers running...I'm not even
going to say what ;o)

------
basicplus2
How many drugs were ordered using windows?

